# Is this normal? Stressed lol



## MaddSailor (Apr 1, 2015)

Bought a geo knight DK20 About 2 months ago. Pressed a bunch of samples and felt very confident about pressing plastisol transfers. I was most impressed with versa tranz samples so I ordered my first batch of transfers from them. My designs are all 1 or 2 color simple designs. It's been a week since my first prints and I am noticing that my sons shirts that I made for him are cracking and peeling, my wife actually pointed this out to me about an hour ago. 

So I decided to print some of my custom transfers from versa tranz on a scrap shirt and print some samples next to it. Well the custom transfers are cracking when stretched and seem to be raised up off the shirt. I have tried lowering the temp with longer time, increasing the pressure, etc. Nothing works, the samples do fine. I will add that my designs do consist of thin fonts, where as the samples are bigger and do not use thin fonts, not sure that should matter?

I am emailing versa tranz but would like some advice in the mean time. Pretty nervous that I am going to ruin my printing reputation in my first week of selling. 


Here see the pics


----------



## MaddSailor (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are the pics of the cracking versa transfer


----------



## mgunit (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you following the instructions closely? I know for a lot of transfers the temperature needs to be pretty spot on or else you'll get bad results.

Also to prevent cracking you should pre-press the shirt to get all of the moisture out, and then stretch the print area a bit before pressing your design on.


----------

